

You Are Not Seth Godin - carusen
http://www.twistimage.com/blog/archives/you-are-not-seth-godin/

======
RyanMcGreal
>So, can every brand be Seth Godin?

>The answer is "maybe."

The example of Cory Doctorow building an audience (and hence a market) for his
books by giving them away seems to support this optimism. What hasn't changed
and likely won't change is that you still need to be _good at what you do_.

~~~
carusen
True... very very true.

